# Paring/petty in Kiridashi inspired design



## Christian Trajkovski (Oct 31, 2018)

I’m finally finished with this paring/petty knife. The design is inspired by some types of Kiridashi.

But in contrast to a Kiridashi both sides of the blade have a full flat grind.

The steel is stainless Damasteel in the ”Heimskringla” pattern with a mammoth tooth handle.


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Oct 31, 2018)

Blade before etch with a ”selfie” included


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Oct 31, 2018)

I would like to reach out to Randy at HHH knives for his tips on working with mammoth tooth!


----------



## merlijny2k (Nov 7, 2018)

Trying to win the polish of the year award? What does the mammoth tooth feel like? Stoney, woodey, synthetic?


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Nov 7, 2018)

Well it I think it feels something like a mix of wood and stone maybe... 

It’s hard to pin down exactly, there is also some small ”texture” to the tooth mainly because the buffing process abrades a little different on the different hardnesses of the tooth.


----------

